# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Видеуроки по созданию сайта

## SDS

Сайт быстро: - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Для какого движка уроки, кто качал???

----------


## SDS

Joomla, я качал

----------


## maxzah

А это видео по созданию сайта на ПЛАТНИКЕ ( то есть на внешнем соединении ) ?

_maxzah добавил 02.06.2010 в 19:57_
Плиз перезалейте видео !

----------


## maxzah

Плиз перезайлейте видео , а то видимо уже был удалён . И это видео про то как не внешке создавать сайт ?

----------


## Sanych

Да дело в том, что разницы нет где, на внешке или на платнике. структура то одинакова сайта будет.

----------


## SDS

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
а может это подойдёт?

----------

